# Part Number for Yamaha Carb Kit F25



## Jake (Jul 20, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can find a Carb kit for a F25 - model number F25ESH. date of manufacture 6/05. does this make it a 2005?


It has a stutter when I give it full throttle. Carb kits are cheap and I can cross that off the troubleshooting list and it'll be good piece of mind. The previous owner ran ethanol gas so I have been trying to run all that junk out. I'm sure there's some gummed up in the line somewhere. At least I'm hoping that's what it is....


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.marineengine.com/parts/yamaha-outboard-parts/2006/25/F25ESH 65W-1025569/620350800034


http://www.marineengine.com/newparts/part_details.php?pnum=YAM65W-W0093-02-00


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2016)

anytide said:


> http://www.marineengine.com/parts/yamaha-outboard-parts/2006/25/F25ESH 65W-1025569/620350800034
> 
> 
> http://www.marineengine.com/newparts/part_details.php?pnum=YAM65W-W0093-02-00


Thanks. I saw that site but I didn't know if there was any difference between the 2005 and 2006 carbs. It looks about right so I'll give it a shot


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Jake said:


> Thanks. I saw that site but I didn't know if there was any difference between the 2005 and 2006 carbs. It looks about right so I'll give it a shot


I'm a little late, but this site always has good prices http://www.boats.net/parts/detail/yamaha/outboard/Y-65W-W0093-02-00.html


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2016)

Appreciate the reply. It wasn't the carb after all. No improvements after the rebuild, so a mechanic friend of mine told me to pull the "out" line off the fuel pump and give it some throttle and see what happens. Well, no fuel pumped out, so something is going on in the fuel pump that reduces pressure under load. I ordered a new fuel pump and lines so that anything that could be gunked up from the ethanol fuel sitting for a while is new.


----------

